# Website offering kits for those not into prepping



## VADavid (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm David and I'm new here. I've been pouring over all the threads and must say, I'm really impressed with all of the knowledge and advice offered.

I've been a prepper for a couple of years now and decided to launch my own website of products. While there are plenty of online resources for the survivalist and prepper, I was concerned that the average American would be overwhelmed by all the information and products out there.

That's why I created GrabPak.com The website offers 72-hour survival kits for the average guy who just got pounded by Hurricane Sandy or worried about older parents far away or simply wants to have something basic on hand under his desk at work for a short-term emergency.

I launched the website in September and traffic has been slowly building. I'm now getting sales every day or so! Anyway, please check it out. It probably won't appeal to the "professional" survivalist but nonetheless, it's reaching a niche that needs to have something on hand.

Grabpak

THANKS!

David


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

It looks pretty cool. 
I have seen other kits for alot more money.
I don't think it should say survival kit on the pack.


----------

